# Galaxy 3 Problems



## mrboninr (Dec 13, 2012)

I could use some help. I moved from stock wirh root (4.1.0) I think after the OTA update from 4.0.4 hosed my verizon phone. I am on jb-milestone1 with the following issues:
- No setting in phone mode will send dtmf to voicemail. I have turned tones on, played with voice privacy, noise reduction and even TTY settings. No dtmf is being received on far end.
- Recording video from messaging app limited to less than 1/2 the time of stock ROM.
- Recording video from messaging app at finish causes phone reboot and video is not saved.
- Problem similar to Nexus where when Wifi turned on, mobile data connection dropped yet Wifi does not function correctly. TCP pings out fail, HTTP pings sometimeaa work, but email and Web pages will not connect.
- ROM manager crashes on reboot and often crashes again when launched.

On the positive side the phone runs faster.

Please advise if these issues are resolved in a more recent build. At this point without the first 3 abovd resolved I will likely revert to stock.

Thank You!


----------

